# Want April 25 & 26 near Las Vegas Strip (corrected dates from original post)



## Karen G (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking for a two bedroom that would sleep 5 within walking distrance of the Strip for two nights April 25 and 26. Marriott Grand Chateau, Wyndham Grand Desert, Jockey Club, Polo Club, HGVC Flamingo.


Sorry, corrected dates from original post.


----------



## BEV (Mar 31, 2014)

Hw much are you willing to pay...  Have you looked into Bluegreen resort there tho out of the way if you have a car, that would be no problem.  I really dont know if they have a unit that big..


----------



## Karen G (Mar 31, 2014)

BEV said:


> How much are you willing to pay...


Replies in this forum are $700/week or $100 a night.


----------

